# Help wanted - Documentary about Horses and the Credit Crunch



## Tinka78 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello!

I am new to this forum and it is probably helpful to explain, that I am German but moved to the UK in summer 2006.

Back in Germany, I own an rescue horse and I know how much it costs to keep him. Because of this and the new financial situation in Britain (and the rest of the world) made me think about the other, hidden victims of the credit crunch - horses.

I started to work on a documentary project about this topic and at the moment I am researching in every direction. In this forum, I hope to find somebody who is willing to help me on this project, because I think it is important to show, that the credit crunch also has effects, which are less obvious to the general society.

I look for people, who struggle to keep their horse(s) or maybe even had to give their horse(s) away, due to the credit crunch and its effects.

If you know somebody or maybe feel the effects yourself, or have any questions, please get in touch via email ([email protected] ). Thank you very much!

Constanze


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Would you like me to link you to my web site?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

My mum heard somewhere about a yard in newmarket that had some horses left because the owners couldnt afford the bills.


----------



## Naominsky4eva (Jan 20, 2009)

Hii..I am 17 and work full time to keep my gorgeous horse, and it is a struggle, thankfully i have found a local girl that was looking for a part loan. i was a bit cautious at first as sky is not the easitest horse to ride but she rode her so well and she has been loaning her for a month now. I really was struggling for time as well as money but im happy that sky is happy and she is ridden alot more and gets lotsof attention which i just couldnt give her in my present situation. Thanks Naomi..x


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think this is something that has been quite well covered on other horse forums and there have been newspaper articles on the problems of horse ownership in the current climate.


----------



## options equine sanctuary (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, We are always having phone calls asking us if we can take horses into the rescue due to credit problems. Feel free to contact me for further info.


----------



## Tim_A (Mar 12, 2009)

Perhaps going on a slightly different approach to help...

I actually own a multimedia company which produces videos, films, websites etc.

Perhaps we could be of use?


----------

